# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Nouvelle version de Developpez.com

## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club Developpez.com,

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer le lancement aujourd'hui de la nouvelle version de Developpez.com ! Cette nouvelle version consiste en un nouveau style pur et plus moderne pour l'ensemble du site, ainsi qu'un nouveau forum amlior.

Les nouveauts principales du forum sont les suivantes :

- Le mode WYSIWYG de l'diteur de messages est dsormais compatible tous navigateurs.

- Le mode WYSYWIG de l'diteur de messages ne casse dsormais plus les blocs colors syntaxiquement.

- L'diteur de messages sauvegarde automatiquement votre texte en cours de saisie, prt  le restaurer en cas de fermeture de la page.

- Il vous est possible de concevoir des tableaux avec le BBCode et l'diteur de messages.

- Les profils disposent dsormais d'un flux d'activit pour connatre les dernires actions d'un utilisateur.

- La recherche a t amliore et permet notamment de pouvoir rechercher sur plusieurs types de contenu.

- Le systme d'envoi de pices jointes a t grandement amlior et modernis.

Et ce n'est pas tout ! Le lancement de cette nouvelle version n'est en effet qu'un premier pas vers des amliorations futures qui sont encore dans les cartons.

*Pour voir l'intgralit de la mise  jour pensez  rafraichir votre cache navigateur (par exemple Contrle R).*

En esprant que cette nouvelle version vous plaira.  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

Il est normal que pour l'instant la recherche ne fonctionne pas, tous les messages sont en cours de r-indexation. Merci pour votre patience.  ::ccool::

----------


## Pol63

c'est un petit peu l'inverse de doom 3 ^^

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonne nouvelle, mme si finalement, je m'y trouve perdu  ::aie:: 


Raction d'un utilisateur :



> (raction  froid: le thme donne des envies suicidaires, et o sont passs les outils de formatage pour les rponses aux posts??? En prime, l'diteur wysiwyg bouffe les retours chariot...cool...)


Sinon, oui, les couleurs me sont un peu dsagrables, plus triste, fade. Mais bon...  ::aie::

----------


## phili_b

Il y a un truc trs gnant quand on recherche les nouveaux messages. Avant sur developpez.net, mais aussi ailleurs dans tout les forums autre que developpez.net, la liste des nouveaux messages se fait sur une ou deux lignes.

L avec la nouvelle version chaque entre correspondant  un nouveau message prend 5 lignes !  :8O:  
C'est illisible et inutilisable  cause du fait qu'on ne peut plus faire de lecture synthtique des titres des messages  ::):  Pour moi c'est comme un bug mais peut-tre est-ce une fonctionnalit ? Y'a moyen de changer cela ou au moins que a soit configurable ?

ha tiens je viens de voir par hasard une fonction d'enregistrement auto lors de l'criture d'un message, a c'est bien par contre.

Edit Anomaly: Le bug signal a t corrig.  :;):

----------


## transgohan

> - L'diteur de messages sauvegarde automatiquement votre texte en cours de saisie, prt  le restaurer en cas de fermeture de la page.


Ah merci ! Comme cela je pourrai poster sereinement au boulot pendant que le code compile...
Le proxy est tellement capricieux qu'il me bouffe certains chargements !  ::aie:: 

Sinon mme remarques pour la perte d'espace avec ce nouveau thme dans la liste des topics.
C'est d'une horreur !
Pas de reproches pour les couleurs par contre, je trouve cela sobre et suffisant.




> Et ce n'est pas tout ! Le lancement de cette nouvelle version n'est en effet qu'un premier pas vers des amliorations futures qui sont encore dans les cartons.


Si ce sont comme mes cartons de dmnagement la plupart sont encore ferms depuis mon emmnagement de l'an dernier.  ::mouarf:: 

Edit Anomaly: Le bug signal a t corrig.  :;):

----------


## Auteur

bonsoir,

 ::bravo::  Anomaly pour ce travail !

Mais j'ai dj des questions  ::oops::  : 
- la personnalisation de la page du profil de l'utilisateur ne semble pas fonctionner. Sans doute parce que  la fonctionnalit sera n'est pas encore active ?
- je suis all sur le profil de germinolegrand et je vois l'activit de LittleWhite  ::aie:: 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/u39...erminolegrand/

----------


## Anomaly

> - je suis all sur le profil de germinolegrand et je vois l'activit de LittleWhite 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/u39...erminolegrand/


Parce que le suivi de l'activit inclut galement l'activit des amis de la personne dont tu regardes le profil.  :;):  Mais tu peux filtrer pour ne voir que l'activit de "germinolegrand".  :;):

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Parce que le suivi de l'activit inclut galement l'activit des amis de la personne dont tu regardes le profil.  Mais tu peux filtrer pour ne voir que l'activit de "germinolegrand".


Donc une sorte de rseau social par contamination virale ? Pouah c'est dgouttant  ::mouarf::

----------


## tchize_

Salut:

tout d'abord, merci pour les amlioration techniques, notamment la sauvegarde de message qui me sauvera  l'avenir pas mal d'emmerde (c'est fou comme je peux fermer les onglets par erreur).

concernant le nouveau style je suis pour le moins mitig. Autant les courbes et les ombres projetes donnent un aspect plus "dans le style de notre poque", autant les tons pastels doux sont assez difficile  lire (en tout cas sous mon cran) et aprs quelques sujet j'ai dj l'impression d'avoir les yeux fatigu. Peux-t-on changer dans son profil les thmes de couleurs pour avoir quelque chose de peut-tre moins joli mais plus confortable? Avoir l'ancien style en option? Est-ce prvu?

Gros problme aussi selon moi sur les rsultats de recherches et sur le tableau de bord. J'ai pas mal de sujets "sur le feu" et mes deux pages principales de travail sont "tableau de bord" pour avoir les derniers sujets modifis et "Tout le forum java" pour voir les nouvelles questions. Et dans ces deux pages, j'ai l'impression d'avoir entre 2 et 3 fois moins d'informations  l'cran que je n'en avait avant. Par le pass, chaque message occupait 1 ligne sur le rsultat de recherche et 2 dans le tableau de bord (ou 1 je ne sais plus mais je pense bien que c'tait 2). Maintenant, la recherche occupe 4 lignes par rsultat + un espace blanc. Tout a pour me dire dans quel forum est le rsultat. De plus les informations utiles sont coupes. Il indique "Dernier message Aujourd'h" ou "Dernier message hier: ", rsultat, je n'ai plus l'heure alors qu'avant je l'avait. Le rsultat aujourd'hui, c'est qu'un page de recherche ne m'affiche que 9 sujets  la fois  l'cran, l o avant j'en avais 22 (si je me fie  ce que me prsente archive.org)

De plus, dans les messages du tableau de bord, tantot l'auteur apparait  droite, tantot il apparait  gauche :/ Et je perd 2cm par message  afficher "Aucun(e)", sans avoir la moindre ide de ce  quoi a a rapport.

Gros problme aussi pour moi avec les pice jointes. Avant, je pouvais faire un "clic-droit -> copier l'adresse du lien" sur mes attachements pour insrer mes attachements directement dans mon message, avec le tag image. Maintenant ce n'est plus possible?  ::calim2::  Il y a bien un bouton ajouter les pieces jointes dans le texte, mais a ne les ajoute pas sous forme d'images illustrant le propos.

Bref pour moi: techniquement des fonctionnalits intressantes. Mais un visuel pas efficace. Et une perte de fonctionnalits par endroits.

Images de mes visuels en annexe.

EDIT: et on a perdu l'icne resolu dans les smileys  ::aie:: 

Edit Anomaly: Ce qui a t signal pour les rsultats de la recherche et le tableau de bord a t corrig.  :;):

----------


## tchize_

> - Les profils disposent dsormais d'un flux d'activit pour connatre les dernires actions d'un utilisateur.


Question fondamentale pour moi. Y a un opt-out? Je ne met pas ma vie sur facebook ni twitter. C'est pas pour qu'un forum fasse un rsum de toutes mes interventions heure par heure pr-digre pour le premier gars qui passe  :;):

----------


## Eric2a

Salut,




> les couleurs me sont un peu dsagrables





> les tons pastels doux sont assez difficile  lire (en tout cas sous mon cran) et aprs quelques sujet j'ai dj l'impression d'avoir les yeux fatigu


Pareil pour moi.
Avec l'ancien thme je pouvais rester longtemps  lire les topics. Mais l, en mme pas 10 minutes, j'ai dj les yeux clats.




> Peux-t-on changer dans son profil les thmes de couleurs pour avoir [...] l'ancien style ?


Ca serait bien oui.

----------


## tomlev

> Sinon, oui, les couleurs me sont un peu dsagrables, plus triste, fade. Mais bon...


Moi j'aime bien les nouvelles couleurs justement... mais bon, je suis daltonien, donc je suis peut-tre pas une rfrence en la matire  ::aie:: 

Sinon, super les amliorations techniques  ::ccool::

----------


## Jipt

Yop !

Allez,  mon tour (et comme a je teste, au passage  ::P: )

Je rejoins tchize sur la place perdue, cf. l'image jointe, et pour l'heure tronque, heureusement que j'ai un 24 pouces, je ne sais pas comment vont faire ceux qui ont moins, ou alors faut mettre le navigateur en plein cran (ce dont perso j'ai horreur).


Alors c'est marrant car si je bascule en mode wysiwyg (pour taper *cette* ligne), je vois juste au dessus une vignette de l'image que j'insre, mais elle n'apparat pas en prvisualisation, ni dans le message post  ::koi:: 

Mal fichu, a...

Par ailleurs, la fonction d'envoi d'images a un souci : il y a bien un joli bouton "Slectionnez les fichiers" mais il est inactif (au moins chez moi), faut que je bascule sur le lien  droite, "Envoi de fichiers basique"...

 suivre...

Edit Anomaly: Le bug concernant les rsultats de la recherche (place perdue) a t corrig.  :;):

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonjour.

Merci pour ces efforts, j'aime beaucoup ce nouveau thme qui redonne un coup de jeune au forum  ::): 

 ::bravo:: 

Idriss

----------


## Lana.Bauer

*Flicitations !*  ::ccool::

----------


## Malick

Personnellement, je trouve que cette prsentation est plus conviviale.
Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces peines que vous vous donnez rien que pour la communaut.
 ::bravo::

----------


## souviron34

premire remarque ;

je trouve comme mes collgues les couleurs - surtout le fond - vraiment trop pales. a use les yeux, surtout avec des polices plus petites.

Pour le reste par ecnore test, mais d'emble que ce soit la couleur ou, comme on l'a signal, la longueur/hauteur des lignes de sujet sont trs gnantes..

----------


## Watilin

Ben moi je trouve tout a franchement super classe. Developpez.com sort enfin des annes 90  ::): 
Les nouvelles options WYSIWYG ont l'air sympa (j'aurai peut-tre quelques remarques plus tard  ::P: ). Je regrette juste qu'il n'y ait toujours pas de raccourci pour la balise codeinline :/

Oh, un autre truc, je ne peux plus faire tab-tab-entre pour prvisualiser. Je sais que a part d'une bonne intention, pour empcher les gens de se faire  owned by tab , mais j'avais pris le pli et je trouvais a pratique

_Edit:_ Tant qu' faire, pourquoi ne pas faire que la touche tab affiche une tabulation ?  ::):

----------


## SylvainPV

Bravo pour toutes les petites amliorations que je dcouvre  mesure. Bien que comme d'autres j'ai un peu de mal avec le bleu arctique  :;):

----------


## tristan_m

Bonjour,

D'abord merci pour toutes ces mises  jour!

Etant plus lecteur qu'crivain, c'est avant tout sur les aspects lisibilit que je vais faire mes commentaires.
Le nouveau thme est plaisant!
Il faudra voir  l'usage si, comme d'autres l'ont fait remarquer, le fond blanc fatiguera la lecture, mais ma premire raction est plutt positive  ::ccool:: 

J'aurais par contre deux suggestions pour amliorer encore un peu la lisibilit.

Sur les pages listant les sujets, la mise en forme du texte du titre du sujet (bleu_gris fonc) est beaucoup plus proche de la mise en forme du texte indiquant l'auteur ("Cre par ...", noir) que sur l'ancien thme (resp. bleu primaire + soulign et noir).
On a donc l'impression qu'il y a une masse de texte, plutt qu'une liste de sujets.
Je pense que ce serait facilement corrigeable en assombrissant la couleur de fond d'un sujet sur deux, 
ou, comme sur l'ancien thme, mieux distinguer le titre de la discussion et l'auteur et mettre l'auteur en gris par exemple, si vous souhaitez rester dans les couleurs sobres.

L'autre point : Je trouve que dtecter les nouveaux messages au sein d'une discussion est plus difficile qu'avant.
C'est peut-tre une question d'habitude, mais je trouve que licne des nouveaux messages est trop proche de celle des messages dj lus.

D'ailleurs a me fait penser, ce serait vraiment bien d'avoir un bouton permettant d'aller au premier message non lu d'une discussion (un peu comme celui permettant d'aller au dernier message).
Ca m'est dj arriv plusieurs fois d'aller sur la dernire page d'un sujet, de constater que j'ai probablement manqu des messages sur la page prcdente,
mais l tous les messages sont indiqus comme dj lus donc je dois reparcourir la liste des messages pour trouver les nouveaux.
Ce bouton permettrait d'viter ce lger problme.
Bon, j'admets que ce dernier point est un peu hors sujet (a existe peut tre dj d'ailleurs?), dsol pour la digression ::oops:: .
EDIT : Au temps pour moi a existe dj et c'est juste  gauche du titre de la discussion.
C'tait donc juste un souci d'interface chaise-clavier. J'essaierai d'ouvrir les yeux la prochaine fois  ::aie::

----------


## SergioMaster

Bonjour,
Tout d'abord bravo pour la performance , le coup de jeune n'est pas si mal mais fatigue un peu mes yeux (en cela je rejoint pas mal de monde je crois) .
Enfin , ce n'est peut tre qu'une question d'habitude ! 

note : je crois que le : ccool : a disparu de la liste des smileys  a c'est pas  ::ccool::

----------


## _skip

Pour ce qui me concerne, c'est un bon gros +1 pour les fonctionnalits, surtout l'auto-enregistrement car j'en ai perdu des pavs avec les touches suivant-prcdent ou des fausses manip.
En revanche, question design a m'a rappel le look and feel nimbus de Swing (en java). Je trouve que c'est beaucoup moins contrast, faut dire que je n'ai jamais beaucoup apprci l'criture "patte de mouche" en blanc sur des dgrads dj clairs. Je pensais justement que le prcdent thme tait excellent pour cela avec ses bleus foncs et ses polices franches. Bref je m'excuse auprs du responsable de ce design mais vraiment je prfre un truc sobre et contrast comme l'ancien DVP, voir mme dpouill comme stackoverflow que plein de dgrads qui me donnent envie de baisser la luminosit de mon cran  ::mrgreen:: . 

Enfin joli travail, j'imagine  quel point c'est dsagrable de recevoir des remarques comme les miennes et je m'en excuse, je sais que c'est gonfl de critiquer ainsi du boulot qui a certainement t fait avec les meilleures intentions du monde mais a me correspond pas, c'est personnel. Pas d'offense...

----------


## Pol63

moi je pense qu'il faudrait quelques jours d'utilisation avant de faire le point
dans notre mtier on sait bien qu'un client rle si on lui dplace quelque chose sur l'appli, et qu'une semaine aprs il s'y est fait


moi ce qui m'embte surtout c'est qu'il n'y a pas eut de diffrences niveau performances, le site met toujours plusieurs secondes  nous afficher des pages ...

----------


## CapFlow

Le forum est vraiment agrable !

Mais c'est vrai que concernant les couleurs, c'est trs gris  ::mouarf::  (je veux dire par la que le gris ne rend pas plus pur ou moderne le site compar au bleu)

----------


## tchize_

> moi ce qui m'embte surtout c'est qu'il n'y a pas eut de diffrences niveau performances, le site met toujours plusieurs secondes  nous afficher des pages ...


Autant sur le nouveau thme que sur l'ancien, je n'ai que rarement eu cette impression  ::weird:: . T'auras pas un problme de connexion?
EDIT: ha ben non t'as raison, firebug me mesure 4s pour la page de garde. M'en suis juste jamais rendu compte  ::D:

----------


## ok.Idriss

Il y a quelques ralentissements pendants des mises  jour, mais personnellement je n'ai plus de problmes de ralentissement  l'heure actuelle pour ma part.

----------


## rem02

Merci pour les amlioration technique !

Par contre pour le thme... les couleur ne me drange pas ! mais travaillant en 1920x1080 sur un 17", je trouve difficile  lire... 
Le rtrcissement des fonts et des boutons (Le club, chat, newsletter...) me tue les yeux !
Et non, cela n'est pas une question d'habitude, je pense pas tre le seul myope de la salle !




> - Les profils disposent dsormais d'un flux d'activit pour connatre les dernires actions d'un utilisateur.


J'espre pouvoir dsactiver cette option car je ne viens pas sur un forum pour tre pist !

Encore merci  l'quipe pour sont travail !

----------


## ok.Idriss

> J'espre pouvoir dsactiver cette option car je ne viens pas sur un forum pour tre pist !


C'est la mme chose qu'avant sauf que t'as plus  cliquer sur "voir les messages de cet utilisateurs" (une fonctionnalit prsente sur tout les forums que j'ai rencontr jusqu' maintenant).

----------


## Viduc

::king::  Vraiment bravo pour ce boulot

par contre un petit bug: le BBcode pour les FAQ semble un peu dlirer:




edit khayyam90 : rsolu

----------


## Pol63

> Autant sur le nouveau thme que sur l'ancien, je n'ai que rarement eu cette impression . T'auras pas un problme de connexion?
> EDIT: ha ben non t'as raison, firebug me mesure 4s pour la page de garde. M'en suis juste jamais rendu compte


mesur  l'oeil :
affichage d'une page de sous forum 2s
affichage d'un topic 3s
refresh (f5) du tableau de bord entre 4 et 5s  (c'est la page que je regarde le plus, et ca fait bien un an qu'elle rame)

11Mb/s -- 0.9Mb/s     last firefox   4x3.2GHz ssd et ram ok
donc  je ne pense pas que ca vienne de mon pc, de free ventuellement mais la  plupart des autres sites s'affichent instantanment ( part les trucs  wordpress que je vient de dcouvrir o il faut attendre 15s que ca  charge (encore un truc efficace apparemment !))

----------


## Auteur

Anomaly :  Je prsume que le site est en plein rodage et que tu travailles sur des amliorations.
Donc pour ce qui est de nos remarques sur la nouvelle mouture prfres-tu que nous attendions encore quelques jours avant de crer des rapports bugs/suggestions (car poster en enfilade on risque de s'y perdre  ::aie:: ) ?

----------


## Anomaly

Au niveau des performances, il faut savoir qu'actuellement (et a va durer plusieurs jours) il y a des tches de fond intensives sur le serveur pour mettre  jour index, la recherche et autre mta-donnes pour le nouveau forum. Ceci explique certaines fonctionnalits partielles et probablement aussi la relative lenteur actuelle du forum. Je vous demande donc de bien vouloir patienter.

----------


## FR119492

On sait que, dans les produits de Microsoft, tels que Windows ou Office, d'une version  une autre, tout change; c'est pourquoi je dteste Microsoft. Je constate maintenant que developpez volue de la mme manire; alors, je me demande si je ne vais pas aussi le dtester.
Jean-Marc Blanc

----------


## Pol63

> On sait que, dans les produits de Microsoft, tels que Windows ou Office, d'une version  une autre, tout change; c'est pourquoi je dteste Microsoft. Je constate maintenant que developpez volue de la mme manire; alors, je me demande si je ne vais pas aussi le dtester.
> Jean-Marc Blanc


en mme temps il n'est pas toujours simple d'apporter des volutions sans modifications d'interface
et si windows et office (et autres, c'est valable pour tout logiciel) n'avaient pas volu on ne les utiliseraient plus (personnellement je n'imagine mme pas tre sous windows xp aujourd'hui, ca va bien pour les VM mais c'est tout)

----------


## LSMetag

Alors je rejoins pas mal de mes camarades.
Le site semble plus rapide, il y a plus de fonctionnalits. Ca c'est une trs bonne chose.
Par contre, certaines fonctionnalits fonctionnent mal (comme l'ajout d'images depuis l'ordi, j'ai d utiliser l'envoi classique de fichiers le bouton "Slectionnez les fichiers" ne fonctionne pas (j'ai vu que c'tait du Flash)), le rat de la fonction d'image m'a bousill ma sauvegarde (a l'a remplac par un texte presque vide), l'affichage des sujets dans le tableau de bord prend plus de place (et je n'ai pas russi  afficher uniquement mes posts).

Pour le design, je trouve a trop blanc et trop proche du blanc (tons pastels). Je ne trouve pas a trs agrable  l'oeil et je pense que a peut fatiguer  terme.

Je vous conseillerais de faire un design alternatif. J'aime beaucoup par exemple le design de l'IDE Nusphere PHPED 12. C'est color, avec des tons varis (bleu, orange, violet, gris), avec de lgers motifs faon pointills du plus bel effet.



P.S : J'utilise CyberFox 27, Flash 12.44 et j'ai tent de dsactiver tous mes filtres antipub. Sans succs.

----------


## ok.Idriss

> On sait que, dans les produits de Microsoft, tels que Windows ou Office, d'une version  une autre, tout change; c'est pourquoi je dteste Microsoft. Je constate maintenant que developpez volue de la mme manire; alors, je me demande si je ne vais pas aussi le dtester.


Je trouve que tu exagres. Que l'on n'aime pas ce nouveau thme ok, d'ailleurs ds qu'un truc bouge un peu, il y a toujours des gens  qui a ne convient pas. C'est normal, on est tous diffrents avec des gouts diffrents donc il est difficile de faire des changements aussi majeurs qui conviennent  tout le monde (surtout ceux qui se sont habitus  quelque chose durant des annes). Mais l'interface de DVP n'avait pas boug depuis des annes et devenait trs vieillissante compare  d'autres sites, un petit coup de jeune de temps en temps, c'est ncessaire.

De plus, l'quipe technique  fait l'effort de choisir une solution qui modernise l'interface mais ne la change pas de fond en comble comme on a pu le voir sur d'autres sites webs. La structure reste globalement la mme avec simplement un thme plus moderne et ergonomique ( mon sens bien sr).

----------


## LSMetag

> Je trouve que tu exagres. Que l'on n'aime pas ce nouveau thme ok, d'ailleurs ds qu'un truc bouge un peu, il y a toujours des gens  qui a ne convient pas. C'est normal, on est tous diffrents avec des gouts diffrents donc il est difficile de faire des changements aussi majeurs qui conviennent  tout le monde. Mais l'interface de DVP n'avait pas boug depuis des annes et devenait trs vieillissante compare  d'autres sites, un petit coup de jeune de temps en temps, c'est ncessaire.
> 
> De plus, l'quipe technique  fait l'effort de choisir une solution qui modernise l'interface mais ne la change pas de fond en comble comme on a pu le voir sur d'autres sites webs. La structure reste globalement la mme avec simplement un thme plus moderne et ergonomique ( mon sens bien sr).


En fait, mis  part les fonctionnalits  peaufiner, je dirais que ce qui manque cruellement  ce thme, c'est du *contraste* et optimiser l'espace  certains endroits. Pour le reste, je n'ai pas  me plaindre.

----------


## Sve@r

Bonjour
Comme d'autres je trouve ce fond blanc un peu trop clair  mon got et cette petite police un poil trop petite...

[edit] Non vraiment, j'ai gard un onglet de mon nav sur l'ancienne version et je viens de comparer, je trouvais cette couleur dans les tons bleus bien plus agrable...

----------


## tchize_

> C'est la mme chose qu'avant sauf que t'as plus  cliquer sur "voir les messages de cet utilisateurs" (une fonctionnalit prsente sur tout les forums que j'ai rencontr jusqu' maintenant).


Ben justement non, a couvre "tes activits sur le forum". Du coup j'aimerais savoir clairement ce que a implique.  ::mouarf:: 

Une autre remarque. Le nombre de rponse d'un sujet quand on affiche tous les sujets d'un forum n'est plus rapidement lisible. C'est peut-tre une question d'habitude, mais avant il y avait un colonne ddie. Du coup je pratiquais comme ceci quand j'avais du temps: java -> tous -> regard rapide sur les sujets sans rponse. Maintenant, je constate que a me prend plus de temps  reprer car c'est entre-ml avec le nombre de vues

----------


## ok.Idriss

Ben j'ai bien l'impression que l'activit se rsume aux messages... on voit pas les votes par exemple, ni les MPs (et heureusement).

Sur Stack par exemple, on est beaucoup plus tracs, on voit la courbe de progression des points des diffrents membres. On en est pas  ce points l sur DVP (heureusement  mon sens)  ::mouarf::

----------


## tchize_

Ben je vois que certains ont d'autres choses que les messages dedans, donc non y a pas que a.

----------


## saturn1

C'est tres bien, j'aime bien les nouvelles couleurs...
*BRAVO!*

----------


## doc malkovich

la classe  ::ccool:: !
joli travail, bravo  ::):

----------


## tomlev

> Une autre remarque. Le nombre de rponse d'un sujet quand on affiche tous les sujets d'un forum n'est plus rapidement lisible. C'est peut-tre une question d'habitude, mais avant il y avait un colonne ddie. Du coup je pratiquais comme ceci quand j'avais du temps: java -> tous -> regard rapide sur les sujets sans rponse. Maintenant, je constate que a me prend plus de temps  reprer car c'est entre-ml avec le nombre de vues


Je fais pareil dans le forum .NET, et c'est vrai qu'on voit beaucoup moins clairement les sujets avec peu ou pas de rponse... Pour l'instant c'est  peu prs la seule chose qui me gne.

Du coup je crois que je vais me faire un petit script GreaseMonkey pour mettre ces sujets en vidence. a devrait pas tre trop compliqu, mme si mon Javascript est un peu rouill  :;):

----------


## Dumbeldor

Super !!

Bon boulot les gars, le design est vraiment trs propre et soign !
C'est super de voir que le site volue encore, vraiment sympa a.
Le design est plus pur je trouve c'est trs bien, merci pour le boulot.

----------


## tomlev

> Je fais pareil dans le forum .NET, et c'est vrai qu'on voit beaucoup moins clairement les sujets avec peu ou pas de rponse... Pour l'instant c'est  peu prs la seule chose qui me gne.
> 
> Du coup je crois que je vais me faire un petit script GreaseMonkey pour mettre ces sujets en vidence. a devrait pas tre trop compliqu, mme si mon Javascript est un peu rouill


Pour ceux que a intresse, voil le script :
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/363133

a met en gris clair les sujets qui ont moins de 2 rponses (si ce seuil ne vous convient pas, il faut juste changer la valeur dans le script)

ATTENTION: ce n'est pas compatible avec le userstyle de SylvainPV. Je me suis pris la tte pendant une demie heure avant de comprendre que c'tait pour a que mon truc marchait pas  ::aie:: . Il doit y avoir un conflit entre les deux ou un truc comme a, mais j'ai pas approfondi la question... Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur.

----------


## FR119492

> si windows et office (et autres, c'est valable pour tout logiciel) n'avaient pas volu on ne les utiliseraient plus


Il y a eu successivement Fortran 90, Fortran 95, Fortran 2003 et maintenant Fortran 2008, mais j'utilise toujours mon Fortran 77, parce que je n'ai aucune raison de changer et que a me compliquerait inutilement la vie.
Jean-Marc Blanc

----------


## Pol63

> Il y a eu successivement Fortran 90, Fortran 95, Fortran 2003 et maintenant Fortran 2008, mais j'utilise toujours mon Fortran 77, parce que je n'ai aucune raison de changer et que a me compliquerait inutilement la vie.
> Jean-Marc Blanc


for quoi ?

 ::lol::

----------


## Lung

> autant les tons pastels doux sont assez difficile  lire (en tout cas sous mon cran) et aprs quelques sujet j'ai dj l'impression d'avoir les yeux fatigu.


+1  
C'est beaucoup moins lisible qu'avant.
Ce qui avant me sautait au yeux, je suis maintenant oblig de le chercher.
Et ce font blanc est trop lumineux.




> Peux-t-on changer dans son profil les thmes de couleurs pour avoir quelque chose de peut-tre moins joli mais plus confortable? Avoir l'ancien style en option? Est-ce prvu?


Ca serait bien.

Sinon maintenant, j'ai plein de nouveaux bandeaux en haut (inutiles) qui me prennent un tiers de l'cran.
Pas moyen d'avoir le choix de dsactiver tout a ?

----------


## grunk

Dans l'ensemble je trouve a plutt russi , on sort des annes 90.
Le contraste me choque pas.

Par contre les sous menu (forums, cours ...) manque un peu d'air  mon gout alors que au contraire les rsultats de recherches sont gigantesques (94px par lignes) , la faute  l'affichage du forum li  la discussion qui mriterait sans doute d'tre affich diffremment.

Question : 

Toujours pas de bouton codeinline prvu sans extension ?  ::P: 

Edit Anomaly: le souci des rsultats de recherche est rsolu.  :;):

----------


## tourlourou

Merci pour tout ce travail. Je ne hasarderai pas d'avis dfinitif avant une priode de transition suffisante.

J'ai remarqu la mauvaise disposition des cases de messages  cocher pour les outils de modration en visualisation de la liste des messages d'un forum (demande Delphi, tous).

----------


## Fladnag

Bonjour,

en attendant que l'on obtienne une explication ou que le code soit modifi pour supprimer les lignes excdentaires, vous pouvez installer GreaseMonkey sous Firefox et ajouter ce petit script pour supprimer les blocs qui pose problme : 

- Les lignes "Autre(s)" dans la liste des abonnements : http://www.developpez.net/forums/sub...n&folderid=all
- Les lignes "Forum:<br>Nom forum" dans les rsultats d'une recherche (par exemple rechercher les derniers messages)



```

```

Edit Anomaly: Je n'ai pas regard le code, mais le problme concernant les rsultats de recherche est dj rsolu. Pour les abonnements, a va venir.  :;): 

Edit Fladnag: Ok, tout est corrig, merci ^^ mon script n'est donc plus utile (enfin sauf si vous voulez cacher des div de pub sur d'autres sites ;o)

----------


## Sve@r

C'est bizarre, je n'arrive pas  atteindre la seconde page de cette discussion. Je clique sur le petit "2" de "page 1/2" mais je reviens sans-cesse sur la page 1. C'est mon navigateur (Waterfox) ou bien a le fait pour d'autres ???

----------


## Jipt

> C'est bizarre, je n'arrive pas  atteindre la seconde page de cette discussion. Je clique sur le petit "2" de "page 1/2" mais je reviens sans-cesse sur la page 1. C'est mon navigateur (Waterfox) ou bien a le fait pour d'autres ???


a doit tre le tien, sinon a se saurait  ::D: 
En ce qui me concerne (Iceweasel sous Debian), pas de souci.

Mon souci c'est l'insertion d'images  ::furieux::

----------


## Hizin

Merci pour la nouvelle version.
Deux points ngatifs de mon cot : les couleurs trop dlaves, dj remont, et que le champ de rponse capte la tabulation.

J'imagine que c'est pour viter le trs craint "owned by tab"... mais pour avoir pour habitude  utiliser le plus possible le clavier et le moins possible la souris, ne pas pouvoir valider un message sans utiliser la souris est une gne en soit, je trouve.

----------


## tomlev

> et que le champ de rponse capte la tabulation.
> 
> J'imagine que c'est pour viter le trs craint "owned by tab"... mais pour avoir pour habitude  utiliser le plus possible le clavier et le moins possible la souris, ne pas pouvoir valider un message sans utiliser la souris est un gne en soit, je trouve.


Ah oui tiens, j'avais pas encore remarqu... a pourrait avoir un intrt si a permettait d'insrer une tabulation (quand on tape du code par exemple), mais si a fait rien du tout et que a empche de passer au champ suivant, c'est relou...

----------


## phili_b

J'ai fait mumuse avec les styles de firebug. Mais bon en gros j'ai fait 
.threadinfo {
    width: 60%;
}





Je demande seulement quelque chose comme cela du point de vue hauteur  ::): 

Edit Anomaly: Appliqu.  :;):

----------


## ternel

Comme un certain nombre, j'aime bien l'ensemble des nouveauts (que j'ai rencontr), sauf le choix de couleurs.

Serait-il possible de donner le choix d'un thme graphique aux utilisateurs?
En effet, je suis daltonien, et ce bleu-vert-gris bizarre (bleu artique ai-je lu?) me met mal  l'aise.
Le problme pour moi, c'est que c'est une "demie couleur", qui me demande un effort permanent pour ne pas m'embrouiller.

S'il faut absolument changer de couleur, il faudrait que ce soit vers une couleur plus clairement bleu ou vert, ou compltement autre chose.

A part ce problme prcis, l'volution est une bonne chose.

----------


## Anomaly

> J'ai fait mumuse avec les styles de firebug. Mais bon en gros j'ai fait 
> .threadinfo {
>     width: 60%;
> }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je demande seulement quelque chose comme cela du point de vue hauteur


Comme quoi il ne suffit parfois pas de grand chose pour rendre quelque chose de bien.  :;):  C'est appliqu.  :;):  Cela rsout donc le souci du grand espace inutile pour les rsultats de la recherche.

----------


## Anomaly

> Ben je vois que certains ont d'autres choses que les messages dedans, donc non y a pas que a.


(en parlant de l'activit sur les profils).

L'activit se rsume  tout ce que tu fais publiquement. Donc messages, discussions, messages visiteurs, rapports de bugs, etc. Bref, tout ce qui tait dj trouvable avant par une simple recherche, notamment le lien "Trouver tous les messages de X" que tu avais dans le profil.

Il n'y a naturellement aucune indication d'activit prive genre les messages privs, les votes sur les messages, etc. Personnellement je ne vois pas grand diffrence  ce qui se faisait avant et qui ne gnait personne, mme pas toi.  :;):  C'est juste un peu plus direct.

----------


## Anomaly

tant donn que beaucoup de monde remonte les mmes problmes et que je les corrige au fur et  mesure, je me suis permis d'diter les messages signalant des bugs dj corrigs pour ajouter une mention comme quoi le bug est corrig. Cela vitera aussi aux personnes qui viendront sur cette discussion aprs coup de se demander "mais de quoi ils parlent je n'ai pas ce problme-l moi."  :;):

----------


## Auteur

J'aurais 2-3 remarques  formuler.

Quand on clique sur le (+) d'un profil je trouve que la police est vraiment trs grosse  :8O:  mme chose quand on clique sur le nombre de points. Ne pourrais-tu pas la rduire ?

Autre remarque :
quand je vais dans mon profil puis mon activit, mon avatar dborde sur le texte des messages.


Je suis sous Firefox 27.0, rsolution 1280x1024 Windows Vista.

Edit Anomaly: Tous les bugs signals sont rsolus.  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

> Anomaly :  Je prsume que le site est en plein rodage et que tu travailles sur des amliorations.
> Donc pour ce qui est de nos remarques sur la nouvelle mouture prfres-tu que nous attendions encore quelques jours avant de crer des rapports bugs/suggestions (car poster en enfilade on risque de s'y perdre ) ?


Je pense que le mieux aurait t d'utiliser l'outil de bug reporting ds le dpart, parce que l tout le monde reporte une certaine quantit de bugs et beaucoup se rptent, ce qui m'oblige l  diter les messages pour indiquer ce qui est rsolu pour une meilleure lisibilit finale du sujet. Et galement des bugs trs diffrents sont parfois reports dans le mme message, ce n'est pas vident pour mon esprit qui n'aime corriger qu'un bug  la fois.  ::aie:: 

Enfin, cela ne m'empche pas de prendre en compte les remarques malgr tout, mais si vous utilisiez l'outil fait pour, a faciliterait ma vie mais aussi celles des autres qui n'auraient pas besoin de reporter X fois le mme bug.  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

> Quand on clique sur le (+) d'un profil je trouve que la police est vraiment trs grosse  mme chose quand on clique sur le nombre de points. Ne pourrais-tu pas la rduire ?


Je ne sais pas comment ce bug a pu se produire, probablement introduit involontairement lors de modifications ultrieures  cette partie-l du forum. En tout cas c'est corrig. Ctrl+R sera peut-tre requis pour prendre en compte la modification.  :;): 




> quand je vais dans mon profil puis mon activit, mon avatar dborde sur le texte des messages.


Corrig.  :;):

----------


## Auteur

Edit Anomaly: Tous les bugs signals sont rsolus.  :;): [/QUOTE]

super Anomaly  ::hola:: 
Mes prochaines remarques je les posterai dornavant dans l'outil de bug reporting  :;):

----------


## tchize_

Anomaly, c'est un peu plus visible et un peu plus direct comme information, c'est ce qui me pose problme. Je ne dis pas qu'auparavant a ne l'tait pas, mais ce n'tait pas prsent comme tel et je n'aime pas avoir une page qui rsume toute mes activits publiques. J'accepte qu'on trouve tous mes messages, a peux servir  diverses utilisation lgitimes genre "tiens, il a l'air de connaitre tel truc, il serait pas intervenu ailleurs  ce sujet" ou plutot dans mon cas "tiens, il aurait pas lach d'autres conneries dans la taverne celui-l?". Ce qui m'ennuie c'est que je ne vois pas l'objectif que sert cette nouvelle page,  part  avoir une vue sur tout ce que je fais publiquement sur le forum. Plus que le contenu "mes interventions", par exemple, c'est la collation en une seule page de toute mon activit publique qui me pose problme et que je ressent, personnellement, comme ayant trait  ma vie prive. D'o ma question, est-ce dsactivable et, dans la ngative, que regroupe le "etc." (Puisque je n'ouvre ni ticket, et que je n'envoie jamais je pense de message public sur les profils)?

Pour prendre un exemple, quand je sort de chez moi et que je discute sur la rue avec mon voisin, c'est public, et n'importe qui passant par l peu le voir. Ce n'est pas pour a que jaccepterai qu'un type mette sur son site toute les fois o j'ai discut dans la rue avec mon voisin, avec lequel et ventuellement les heures.

Pour prendre un autre exemple, je n'ai pas envie d'avoir sur mon profil un truc du genre:
 12h00 Tchize_ a rpondu  un message de truc-muche 12h05 Tchize_ a rpondu  un message de truc-muche 12h07 Tchize_ a rpondu  un message de truc-muche 12h10 Tchize_ a rpondu  un message de truc-muche 12h15 Tchize_ a publi un billet "Comment faire comprendre une vidence  un dbutant bouch"
Sinon, je vais devoir commencer  me poser la question de comment peuvent tre interprt mes actions une fois combines entre elle. Alors que le billet n'a peut-tre rien  voir.

----------


## Anomaly

> Anomaly, c'est un peu plus visible et un peu plus direct comme information, c'est ce qui me pose problme.


Mme si a ne change pas grand chose par rapport  avant, je peux comprendre ton inquitude. Je verrai pour offrir une option pour dsactiver ceci  la demande. En revanche comme c'est du dveloppement en plus, cela ne sera pas pour tout de suite ; je prfre d'abord me consacrer  corriger les bugs.  :;):

----------


## InchRay

vu que j'ai pas russi a trouver dans l'ancien version, le nouveau ne promet pas aussi.
Bref j'aimerai savoir comment ajouter des images ou des videos dans le forum. lorsque je clique sur l'icone "Inserer image" alors c'est un URL qu'il demande. Dois je alors uploader mes images dans d'autre site d'hbergement ou comment puisse faire?




> Vaux mieux poser des questions btes que d'agir btement!

----------


## Auteur

> vu que j'ai pas russi a trouver dans l'ancien version, le nouveau ne promet pas aussi.
> Bref j'aimerai savoir comment ajouter des images ou des videos dans le forum. lorsque je clique sur l'icone "Inserer image" alors c'est un URL qu'il demande. Dois je alors uploader mes images dans d'autre site d'hbergement ou comment puisse faire?


Sous la zone d'dition de ton message tu as "Pices jointes". Clique sur le bouton "Grer les pices jointes" un nouvelle fentre s'ouvre et l tu peux insrer une image dans ton message.

----------


## InchRay

> Sous la zone d'dition de ton message tu as "Pices jointes". Clique sur le bouton "Grer les pices jointes" un nouvelle fentre s'ouvre et l tu peux insrer une image dans ton message.


 ::roll::   :8-):   Enfin, je t'avoue que depuis tout ce temps j'ai pas vue ce bouton,merci!!!!!!

----------


## Saverok

Belle maj.
Je n'ai pas encore bien tout test mais les nouvelles fonctionnalits sont sympas.
Par contre, comme signal par beaucoup, je ne suis pas fan du nouveau style : a manque de contraste
du coup, tout se fond et se confond et donne un ressenti un peu fade

----------


## kOrt3x

Il faudrait aussi mettre  jour les copyright  jour : 




> Copyright 2000-2011 www.developpez.com


 Edit Anomaly: C'est corrig.  :;):

----------


## tomlev

Dsol, je retrouve pas le bug tracker, donc je poste ici  ::aie:: 

Dans les listes de discussions, les noms des forums sont tronqus :

----------


## tomlev

Sinon l'option _Insrer une image > Depuis une adresse URL > Rapatrier le fichier distant et le rfrencer localement_ ne marche pas, a insre un lien vers l'image au lieu de mettre une balise [IMG]

----------


## DevPetitPois

Les couleurs de la palette graphique sont d'une tristesse...
a me fait la mme impression que de regarder le ciel pluvieux par la fnetre.

----------


## Robin56

> Dsol, je retrouve pas le bug tracker, donc je poste ici


Voici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/project.php

----------


## tchize_

> En revanche comme c'est du dveloppement en plus, cela ne sera pas pour tout de suite ; je prfre d'abord me consacrer  corriger les bugs.


Ca me semble logique  ::mouarf::

----------


## phili_b

> Comme quoi il ne suffit parfois pas de grand chose pour rendre quelque chose de bien.  C'est appliqu.  Cela rsout donc le souci du grand espace inutile pour les rsultats de la recherche.


merci  ::):

----------


## Jerome Briot

> Comme quoi il ne suffit parfois pas de grand chose pour rendre quelque chose de bien.  C'est appliqu.  Cela rsout donc le souci du grand espace inutile pour les rsultats de la recherche.


Tout n'est pas rsolu



Pourquoi ne remets-tu pas les titres "Rponses/Affichage", "Dernier message", 'Forum'  en entte de colonne comme avant ?

Et franchement, qui a encore besoin de savoir ceci : "Recherche effectue en 0,33 secondes."  ?
Recheche en 0,33 secondes mais affichage en 3s  ::aie::

----------


## Sve@r

Bon, dsol je sais pas ce que j'ai eu ce matin (trop de bibine peut-tre  ::oops:: ) mais j'ai de nouveau accs  la page 2...
En revanche je viens d'installer le thme BlueCFW et c'est dj beaucoup mieux. Juste ce fond encore trop blanc pour moi...

----------


## Anomaly

Le problme concernant les abonnements aux discussions sur le tableau de bord a t corrig.  :;):

----------


## Auteur

Qui est d'accord avec moi pour donner un trophe  Anomaly pour tout le travail accompli ?  ::D:

----------


## Invit

Il mrite plus qu'un seul trophe, entre autre un pour la znitude avec toutes les remarques qui ont t faites.

----------


## FR119492

> for quoi ?


Ma spcialit, c'est la simulation numrique des processus de brassage lectromagntique de mtaux liquides, un domaine qui n'est pas vraiment simple. Et pour a, le Fortran 77 convient parfaitement. Alors, pourquoi perdre mon temps  tudier les spcificits des versions ultrieures?
Jean-Marc Blanc

----------


## Viduc

> Il mrite plus qu'un seul trophe, entre autre un pour la znitude avec toutes les remarques qui ont t faites.


carrment il faut un prix spcial la !

----------


## tsuji

Mais... c'est curieux que je ne trouve plus le lien pour dconnecter du site... Est-ce que c'est moi seulement ? (Je suis en IE8 pour le moment.)

----------


## tomlev

> Mais... c'est curieux que je ne trouve plus le lien pour dconnecter du site... Est-ce que c'est moi seulement ? (Je suis en IE8 pour le moment.)

----------


## tsuji

Merci pour l'image: mais sur moi, les "Bienvenu xxx Notifications etc" sont tous aligns  droit avec la bote de recherche desus d'eux !

Edition
Je peux faire le cliquer tout de mme : c'est ce que je vais faire aprs. Les rendrements css pour le moment semblent casss en IE si ce n'est pas de dj-vu, lol. Merci encore.

----------


## Anomaly

Oui, sous IE 8 l'affichage de la barre suprieure n'est pas optimal. Oserais-je conseiller de s'orienter vers un navigateur plus moderne, comme Firefox, Chrome, Opera ou mme IE 9, qui fonctionnent tous correctement ?  ::): 

Ceci dit, il est quand mme prvu que j'amliore la situation au minimum pour IE 8, vu que c'est la plus rcente version de IE disponible pour Windows XP et que certaines entreprises imposent IE.

----------


## Invit

Trop superbe ce travail !
Tu es vraiment graphiste autant que programmeuse  :;): 
Vraiment le site a pris un coup de jeune. Et ce bleu, quelle trouvaille pour adoucir notre quotidien .
Mille BRAVOS  toi

----------


## rambc

C'est trs zoli !

----------


## Jipt

> C'est trs zoli !


Chacun ses gots, mais regarde bien l'image, les infos d'heure ont disparu, vraiment pas pratique  ::weird:: 


Ah, un autre truc qui a disparu, quand on est dans une discussion : le petit rond qui indiquait si un membre tait en ligne (vert) ou pas (gris, je crois)...

----------


## Invit

> Ah, un autre truc qui a disparu, quand on est dans une discussion : le petit rond qui indiquait si un membre tait en ligne (vert) ou pas (gris, je crois)...


Pas disparu, mais dplac juste  droite du pseudo.

----------


## tchize_

> Ah, un autre truc qui a disparu, quand on est dans une discussion : le petit rond qui indiquait si un membre tait en ligne (vert) ou pas (gris, je crois)...


Ben si il est toujours l. D'ailleurs je peux dire que t'es en ligne  ::):

----------


## Jipt

> Pas disparu, mais dplac juste  droite du pseudo.


Et tellement rduit en taille que je ne l'avais pas remarqu !
Merci  ::ccool::

----------


## Graffito

> L avec la nouvelle version chaque entre correspondant  un nouveau message prend 5 lignes !


Ca me gnait aussi.
Bravo pour la modification rapide qui corrige dsormais cet inconvnient   ::): .

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonjour  tous.

Suite  lexcellente initiative de SylvainPV, nous lui avons cr sa discussion ddie pour que son thme ait plus de visibilit : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...ean-flat-wide/

Nous allons voir prochainement pour nous organiser pour encourager ces contributions. Par exemple, crer un forum spcial pour les thmes personnaliss, proposer un hbergement aux crateurs ...

En attendant, pour ceux que a intresse, n'hsitez pas  ouvrir votre propre discussion afin de proposer votre thme personnalis et  mentionner cette discussion sur le fil. Essayez de proposer des thmes faciles d'installations en local  l'aide d'extensions comme Styllish (comme l'a fait Sylvain). Pour les utilisateurs, n'hsitez pas  voter +1 pour le ou les thmes qui vous plaisent.

Nous esprons ainsi que chacun y trouvera son bonheur en matire de design.

Merci  tous et merci  SylvainPV et aux futurs designeurs.

Idriss

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour tout le monde,

Dans une discussion, pourquoi rpter sous les boutons une information dj prsente au dessus des boutons ?
Surtout que si l'info est longue, a pose un souci au bout de la ligne...

Voir l'image :


Mais si vous voulez  tout prix conserver cela, alors, en bonne typographie franaise, il faudra insrer une espace inscable avant le symbole "deux-points".

----------


## tomlev

Je viens de remarquer a en bas des pages de discussion :




> Trackbacks are non
> Pingbacks are non
> Refbacks are oui


Il doit manquer quelques traductions  :;): 

Edit Anomaly: C'est rsolu.  :;):

----------


## TryExceptEnd

SVP, rendez nous l'ancienne charte graphique, si pour certains la nouvelle est plus jolie moi je la trouve plutt fade et compltement illisible !
Toutes les polices utiliss sont presque de la mme couleur, on ne distingue plus du premier coup dil les intituls, les auteurs, le nbr d'affichages et de rponses, l'auteur du dernier message et la date...
 Moi je trouve que ce changement de charte graphique aurai du tre propos a un vote de l'ensemble des inscrits de Developpez, comme a tout le monde pourra participez a l'amlioration de notre cher site.

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonjour.

Sinon peut tre que ce thme personnalis te conviendrait ?
=> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...ean-flat-wide/

La charte graphique ressemble beaucoup  la version prcdente  :;): 

Idriss

----------


## Lana.Bauer

Proposez vos propres thmes avec les couleurs de votre choix sur cette discussion.

Nous restons  votre coute.

Merci

----------


## Celira

> Bon, dsol je sais pas ce que j'ai eu ce matin (trop de bibine peut-tre ) mais j'ai de nouveau accs  la page 2...


Si a peut te consoler, je n'arrive pas  accder aux 3 derniers messages avant celui-ci...

----------


## Celira

Ni  mon propre message d'ailleurs  ::roll::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Pour moi, c'est du tout bon, aucun reproche  formuler ni aucun dfaut constat.  ::D:

----------


## gaby277

Bonjour  tous ,

C'est bien, mais des lettres blanches sur fond blanc c'est certes trs pur mais malheureusement  illisible  ::(: 
cf. Systemes -> Windows -> Forums Windows
Il faut passer la souris pour voire "forums Windows"

 a devrait pas tre trop dur a corriger  ::(: 


Cordialement

----------


## ledisciple

Ceci fera grandement avancer le dbat :

Whaouuuuuuuuuuu ..  :8O:

----------


## tomlev

> C'est bien, mais des lettres blanches sur fond blanc c'est certes trs pur mais malheureusement  illisible 
> cf. Systemes -> Windows -> Forums Windows
> Il faut passer la souris pour voire "forums Windows"


Je ne vois pas ce problme chez moi... Tu parles de a ?

----------


## la.lune

Mais il faut nous rendre le petit logo en haut dans l'onglet, imaginez a fait presque deux jour je n'ai pas teint mon PC il y avait des onglets ouvert je n'ai pas pu identifier qu'il y a des page dj de developpez.com ouverts. J'tais oblig de taper deux fois www.developpez.com
Le petit logo actuel ne nous dis rien du tout, possible que se confond avec d'autres sites

----------


## Robin56

> Mais il faut nous rendre le petit logo en haut dans l'onglet, imaginez a fait presque deux jour je n'ai pas teint mon PC il y avait des onglets ouvert je n'ai pas pu identifier qu'il y a des page dj de developpez.com ouverts. J'tais oblig de taper deux fois www.developpez.com
> Le petit logo actuel ne nous dis rien du tout, possible que se confond avec d'autres sites


Rafraichis ton cache (CTRL + F5)

Par contre, c'est un conseil gnral  tout le monde mais soyez prcis avec dans le meilleur des cas une image pour illustrer vos propos. Ce n'est pas toujours facile de cerner de quoi les gens parlent.

----------


## tchize_

Robin, j'ai beau rafraichir, comme la.lune, je n'ai plus non plus le logo dans l'onglet. Je pense que le favicon a t oubli sur le nouveau site  ::):

----------


## Robin56

> Robin, j'ai beau rafraichir, comme la.lune, je n'ai plus non plus le logo dans l'onglet. Je pense que le favicon a t oubli sur le nouveau site


trange, j'avais le mme soucis, un rafraichissement du cache comme j'ai mentionn et le problme n'apparaissait plus pour moi.

----------


## tomlev

Avec FF27 je vois bien la favicon. Par contre je pense qu'il y a effectivement un problme : la favicon est bien prsente  la racine du site (/favicon.ico), mais le link dans le head de la page indique une URL pour l'icne qui renvoie un 404 :



```
<link rel="Shortcut Icon" href="http://www.developpez.net/forums/favicon.ico" type="image/x-icon" />
```


Firefox arrive  retomber sur ses pieds avec l'icne qui est  la racine, mais ce n'est peut-tre pas le cas de tous les navigateurs...

----------


## Gouyon

Je n'ai pas encore tout test mais la premire chose qui m'a saut aux yeux c'est le choix des couleurs. C'est triste  ::(:  et un peu dprimant

----------


## la.lune

> Je n'ai pas encore tout test mais la premire chose qui m'a saut aux yeux c'est le choix des couleurs. C'est triste  et un peu dprimant


Tu as compltement raison le problme c'est que le background des message est gris et la couleur des messages n'est pas totalement bien fonc en noir ou bleu fonc du coup a drange, mais si vous voyez comment a ressemble si la couleur tait comme cette couleur que j'ai color mon message.

Ou bien si la couleur tait comme celle-ci, du bleu fonc comment la trouvez vous? Car il ne faut pas faire marier du gris et une couleur qui n'est pas fonc, c'est comme porter un costume noir et une chemise gris, a ne se marie jamais.

----------


## JML19

Bonjour

Je pense que cette nouvelle interface n'est pas conomique en nombre de clic pour ceux qui n'ont pas l'habitude des forums.

----------


## marcel marie

Bonjour,
*Pour moi*, sans doute parce que je n'ai pas trouv la combine !!!!, *c'est moins pratique*.
Pour l'essentiel je cliquais sur mon nom et j'avais mes statistiques et hop j'avais mes dernires discussions .....

Comment faire l'quivalent facilement ? Je vais quand mme chercher ...
Merci.
A bientt.

Marcel Marie, un vieux, qui, d'vidence, n'aime pas le changement .....

----------


## Uranne-jimmy

De part mes yeux j'aurais prfr plus sombre ^^ Mais en se basant sur la charte graphique du site, cela convient pour moi trs bien, les tons pastels que beaucoup dplorent, je les trouve reposant, le contraste est en effet moins fort mais justement a m'en met pas plein la vie et de toute les couleurs, a me plait et je dis a en tant daltonien.
Par ailleurs mon exprience sur le forum n'a pas du tout chang, en faisant les mmes manip' j'arrive a faire les mme choses qu'avant et les ajouts sont confortable.
Dans la droite ligne d'une poursuite, j'aurais bien aim quelques ajouts dans les codes BB en raccourci, comme le inline-code, et peut tre un systme qui notifie de faon simple et non invasive quand un modo dite un message ? ^^


Mais  la base je viens pour dire que pour moi utilisateur de chrome chez orange pro, je n'arrives pas  acceder  developpez.com  ::calim2::

----------


## tomlev

> a me plait et je dis a en tant daltonien.


Idem pour moi... faut croire qu'Anomaly est daltonien aussi  :;): 




> Mais  la base je viens pour dire que pour moi utilisateur de chrome chez orange pro, je n'arrives pas  acceder  developpez.com


Bizarre... pareil pour moi ce matin depuis le bureau (oprateur Completel), quel que soit le navigateur. Mais de chez moi (Free) a marche pourtant sans problme

----------


## Taillise

Tout d'abord un grand merci  tous ceux qui font vivre et voluer ce site. La nouvelle prsentation m'a un peu drout (je me suis demand un moment si j'tais sur le bon site), mais elle parat aussi plus claire. Juste une suggestion pour les prochaines volutions: je suis frapp par l'excellence technique des intervenants et des conseils prodigus, mais choqu par l'orthographe souvent catastrophique de certains messages: serait-il possible d'avoir un correcteur orthographique? ou est-ce que ce serait trop lourd?
Tous mes encouragements  l'quipe de Dveloppez.com!

----------


## Laurentq1970

Bonjour, 
Bravo pour tout ce travail.
Le seul soucis, ce matin, developpez.com n'est pas accessible  ::(: 

Edit Anomaly: Panne matrielle sur un routeur situ avant le serveur. Rsolu actuellement.

----------


## souviron34

Une remarque fonctionnelle, outre les couleurs dj mentionnes :

lorsqu'on clique sur le titre d'une discussion en cours, avant on tait re-dirig vers la page correspondant aux derniers messages qu'on avait vu. Maintenant on est re-dirig vers la premire page de la discussion.. Comme il a pu se crer plusieurs pages, et que la discussion peut-tre trs longue, c'est trs gnant : on est olbig de cliquer sur la dernire, puis de reculer jusqu' ce qu'on tombe sur une date o on sait qu'on a regard...

De plus, le titre de la discussion qui est rpt (inutilement puisque il est dj en haut) empite sur les numros de pages..

Pice jointe 137901

----------


## Celira

> je suis frapp par l'excellence technique des intervenants et des conseils prodigus, mais choqu par l'orthographe souvent catastrophique de certains messages: serait-il possible d'avoir un correcteur orthographique? ou est-ce que ce serait trop lourd?


Firefox et Chrome ont dj un correcteur orthographique intgr. Pour IE, il suffit d'ajouter la barre d'outils google et d'activer la correction.
 ::arrow::  Comment avoir une correction orthographique sur le forum
Le problme est davantage entre la chaise et le clavier que dans le forum, dans ce genre de cas.




> lorsqu'on clique sur le titre d'une discussion en cours, avant on tait re-dirig vers la page correspondant aux derniers messages qu'on avait vu. Maintenant on est re-dirig vers la premire page de la discussion.. Comme il a pu se crer plusieurs pages, et que la discussion peut-tre trs longue, c'est trs gnant : on est olbig de cliquer sur la dernire, puis de reculer jusqu' ce qu'on tombe sur une date o on sait qu'on a regard...


Il suffit de cliquer sur le bouton "Aller au premier message non lu" qui se trouve au dbut du titre dans la liste des threads, ou en haut  gauche au dessus du 1er message de la discussion (comme avant en fait  ::roll:: )

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> (... ) De plus, le titre de la discussion qui est rpt (inutilement puisque il est dj en haut) empite sur les numros de pages..
> 
> Pice jointe 137901


Dj signal hier ; par contre, merci pour ta copie d'cran, a me permet de signaler un autre pb chez moi (navigateur Iceweasel sous Debian 32 bits), la position du lien "Contacts". Voir l'image ci-dessous (c'est quand qu'on retrouve les images dans le texte ?)


En j'en profite pour dire que les effets "miroir" sur du texte, c'est trs trs trs moyen ; ce n'est pas parce qu'un logiciel permet de le faire qu'il faut le faire : si a apportait quelque chose, ma foi pourquoi pas, mais l a n'apporte rien et a gnre une image trs confuse, et attention aux effets de bord avec du texte : on a l'impression d'tre chez develobbez.cow  ::mouarf:: 
Je crois que c'est Saint-Ex' qui disait : 


> La perfection, ce n'est pas quand il n'y a plus rien  ajouter, c'est quand il n'y a plus rien  enlever.


 mditer...





> (...) mais choqu par l'orthographe souvent catastrophique de certains messages: serait-il possible d'avoir un correcteur orthographique? ou est-ce que ce serait trop lourd?
> Tous mes encouragements  l'quipe de Dveloppez.com!


Laisse tomber c'est un combat perdu d'avance... Entre ceux qui s'en fichent et les correcteurs qui ne savent pas grer la syntaxe, c'est mort, faut s'y faire...
La preuve ? Regarde :
Antre se qui sans fiches est laid correcteurs qu'y ne savent pas j'errais la syntaxe, ces mord, faux ci fer...
Aucune erreur signale  ::aie:: 
Mais je suis entirement d'accord avec toi, regarde mon avatar et ma signature  :;): 
Hlas, tout fout le camp...  ::calim2::

----------


## souviron34

> Il suffit de cliquer sur le bouton "Aller au premier message non lu" qui se trouve au dbut du titre dans la liste des threads, ou en haut  gauche au dessus du 1er message de la discussion (comme avant en fait )


c'est pas la peine de "roller"  :;): 

Maintenant que tu le dis, je le vois, mais justement je ne le voyais pas.  couleurs, ergonomie, quand tu nous induis en erreur...
D'autre part non, avant peut-tre qu'il existait mais je ne m'en suis jamais servi. Je cliquais sir le titre.. C'est rien  faire, hein ? Simplement ajouter l'action...

Maintenant une autre remarque : la dispariton de la ligne de sparation avant la signature dans les messages brouille la lecture.

Et pour les couleurs, l'image indique dans le message prcdent donne une ide de ce que a donne chez moi : Mozilla, 1280*800, cran LCD

----------


## Npomucne

Bonjour,

Trs joli design !

Cependant dans la liste de discutions le nombre de visualisations et le nombre de rponses 
sont placs l'un au dessus de l'autre et on ne les distingue pas bien.

Je trouve cela gnant car pour aller directement aux questions qui n'ont pas de rponse,
c'est beaucoup moins facile qu'avant.

----------


## tomlev

> Maintenant une autre remarque : la dispariton de la ligne de sparation avant la signature dans les messages brouille la lecture.


Elle est toujours l pourtant... peut-tre un peu plus discrte qu'avant par contre

----------


## souviron34

> Elle est toujours l pourtant... peut-tre un peu plus discrte qu'avant par contre


Ben regarde ce que a donne chez moi .. (_pour de la discrtion, c'est de la discrtion, a_  )

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Mais en se basant sur la charte graphique du site, cela convient pour moi trs bien, les tons pastels que beaucoup dplorent, je les trouve reposant, le contraste est en effet moins fort mais justement a m'en met pas plein la vie et de toute les couleurs, a me plait et je dis a en tant daltonien...


+1, mme si je ne suis pas Daltonien. Ce sont les couleurs vives qui me fatiguent la vue, pas les tons pastel. 

Peut-tre faut-il une certaine accoutumance, ou peut-tre qu'un simple rglage du moniteur suffit. La luminosit par dfaut des crans est souvent beaucoup trop leve. Donc, la diminution de la luminosit + une lgre augmentation du contraste (trs lgre) + une petite retouche de la balance des blancs suffit trs souvent.

Pour ma part (tant amateur de photo et de retouche d'images), mon cran est calibr (avec une Spider Pro 3). C'est peut-tre la principale raison pour que certains aient des problmes et pas d'autres.  :;):

----------


## Auteur

bonjour,

je me suis habitu aux couleurs. Mme s'il est vrai qu' la longue cela peut fatiguer.
J'ai une petite suggestion  soumettre :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/issue.php?issueid=691

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Ben regarde ce que a donne chez moi .. (_pour de la discrtion, c'est de la discrtion, a_  )


Pour ce qui est de la ligne de sparation avec la signature, je la vois parfaitement, y compris dans ta copie d'cran  :;): . Donc, probablement un problme de rglage de l'cran (comme dis plus haut).

----------


## gaby277

> Je ne vois pas ce problme chez moi... Tu parles de a ?

----------


## cedric57

Bonjour,

Merci et flicitation pour ces amliorations. J'aime beaucoup le nouveau thme et le prfre  l'ancien.



> - Les profils disposent dsormais d'un flux d'activit pour connatre les dernires actions d'un utilisateur.


La recherche des messages ne marchent pas encore donc j'ai pas pu test, mais je pense que je vais adorer cette fonctionnalit.

Edit:
Dans le forum je voie que j'option "S'abonner  la discussion et me notifier des modifications:" a t amliore. Je trouve qu'il serait bien de pouvoir choisir la valeur par dfaut dans son profile. Car quand je poste un message j'oublie deux fois sur trois de choisir de recevoir une notification par email.

Cdric

----------


## gaby277

Bonjour
Presque !
A partir de la copie d'cran de ton message clique sur Windows
La ligne
Forums Windows  Forum programmation .... n'est pas visible
Si on passe la souris  l'emplacement des textes ils apparaissent et les liens fonctionnent

----------


## zoom61

> Bonjour
> Presque !
> A partir de la copie d'cran de ton message clique sur Windows
> La ligne
> Forums Windows  Forum programmation .... n'est pas visible
> Si on passe la souris  l'emplacement des textes ils apparaissent et les liens fonctionnent


C'est visible chez moi avec FF  ::koi:: 


@+.

----------


## tomlev

> Ben regarde ce que a donne chez moi .. (_pour de la discrtion, c'est de la discrtion, a_  )


Bah moi je la vois sans problme. Tu dois tre daltonien, mais pas du mme type que moi  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> Pour ce qui est de la ligne de sparation avec la signature, je la vois parfaitement, y compris dans ta copie d'cran . Donc, probablement un problme de rglage de l'cran (comme dis plus haut).


Je ne la vois qu'en passant sur Photoshop et en faisant galisation d'histogramme.

Mais fondamentalement, pourquoi rejeter a sur le rglage de l'cran ??? TOUS les autres onglets, applis, etc, ont de bonnes couleurs un bon contraste, etc...  

Comme l'tait le forum avant la modif. Donc non, c'est pas le rglage de l'cran, ce sont les couleurs, palettes, contrastes, etc choisis... Faut pas inverser les rles...

----------


## dkmix

Bonjour,
merci pour cet mise  jour et ce nouveau thme.
Une petite remarque, dans les discussions du forum les liens cliquable sont moins visible avec ce nouveau thme (bleu sur bleu)

----------


## tomlev

> Mais fondamentalement, pourquoi rejeter a sur le rglage de l'cran ???


Bah parce que tu es le seul  ne pas voir la ligne... elle est clairement visible sur ton screenshot, donc le problme doit tre du ct de ton cran, ou de tes yeux  :;):

----------


## patricktoulon

Bonjour a tous 

oui effectivement il est tres beau 
mais je me vois mal regarder une page sur ma tablette ou portable sous cette configuration

de travaille beaucoup avec un portable 15 pouce et c'est dj assez fatiguant pour les yeux 

les titres en bold peut tre 

sinon oui il est jolie 

j'ai remarqu aussi la recherche qui ne fonctionnait pas  je l'ai signal a pierre fauconnier 

ensuite avec surprise j'ai dcouvert  que la recherche se faisait sur le forum lui mme

il n'y avait plus la recherche gnrale avec la liste de forum a choisir 

c'est pas plus mal 

je cherche dans les contribution alors je vais dans les contributions et recherche en haut point barre 

 ca n'est pas une mauvaise chose surtout que la recherche ne peut en tre que plus rapide 

peut tre aussi ajouter les bordures  sur les boutons de l'diteur sur le quel je suis en train d'crire (plus net  pour les yeux )

enfin c'est jolie mais il faut penser a ceux qui ont des yeux abims  ::lol::

----------


## bincholero

cool les modif

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ... Faut pas inverser les rles...


Je n'inverse rien, simplement, avec des contrastes faibles, le rglage prcis de l'cran a plus d'importance qu'avec des contrastes fort. 

Personellement, je ne suis pas daltonien, mais myope ... et trs sensible aux fortes luminosits (et contrastes trs levs) qui me fatiguent trs vite. Du coup, la nouvelle charte des couleurs me convient  merveille. Mais videmment, a dpend des gens. Ce qui me fatigue le plus, ce sont les forums avec un fond noir ou trs fonc.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Je ne sais pas si c'est possible sur ce Forums, mais certains Forums proposent plusieurs prsentations diffrentes. Du coup, il est possible de choisir celle qui convient le mieux  chacun.

----------


## Uranne-jimmy

> Je ne sais pas si c'est possible sur ce Forums, mais certains Forums proposent plusieurs prsentations diffrentes. Du coup, il est possible de choisir celle qui convient le mieux  chacun.


C'est une ide qui est revenu plusieurs, proposer aux gens une srie de thmes, et du coup c'est plus ou moins dj en cours de mise en place visiblement mais il faut une addon du type Stylish et c'est fait par les membres ^^

----------


## Marc Lussac

On a dj une version du forum amliore c'est dj une bonne chose, c'est le principal. Aprs pour ce qui est du style si on ne peut pas avoir une version qui convient  tout le monde  alors il est vident qu'on va proposer plusieurs styles possibles, donc soit un style via le forum (on a pas encore) soit un style via navigateur, ou tout simplement encourager les styles faits par les membres, en attendant autre chose vous avez dj a pour ceux qui ont pas vu : *Thme personnalis "Blue Clean Flat Wide"*. Il y aura aussi un style "light" pour les accs mobiles, c'est dj en travaux.

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, 
> Bravo pour tout ce travail.
> Le seul soucis, ce matin, developpez.com n'est pas accessible


Ceci tait li  une panne matrielle sur un routeur situ avant le serveur. Cela a t rsolu dans les environs de midi aujourd'hui.

----------


## gaby277

> Je ne vois pas ce problme chez moi... Tu parles de a ?


Oui mais maintenant a remarche donc rsolu

----------


## Jipt

Allez, un p'tit dernier pour la route :

Le bouton pour barrer du texte a disparu, wysiwyg ou pas  ::calim2::

----------


## mikadev

bonsoir on peut ravoir l'ancien thme merci a pique les yeux la  ::aie::

----------


## ok.Idriss

Hello.




> bonsoir on peut ravoir l'ancien thme merci a pique les yeux la


Je doute que a soit possible  :;): 

Par contre tu pourra remarquer dans les prcdents messages que des thmes personnaliss sont et seront proposs dont un qui est dj disponible et dont les couleurs se rapprochent de l'ancienne version de DVP : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...ean-flat-wide/

J'espre que cela te conviendra.

Idriss

----------


## mikadev

> Hello.
> 
> 
> 
> Je doute que a soit possible 
> 
> Par contre tu pourra remarquer dans les prcdents messages que des thmes personnaliss sont et seront proposs dont un qui est dj disponible et dont les couleurs se rapprochent de l'ancienne version de DVP : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...ean-flat-wide/
> 
> J'espre que cela te conviendra.
> ...


Cool merci a toi  :8-):

----------


## ok.Idriss

Merci  Sylvain P surtout  :;):

----------


## helrick

Hello

Merci pour ce forum "nouvelle peau". Ce n'est pas rien, merci pour vos efforts

----------


## goomazio

Super ! J'ai t trs trs agrablement surpris.


Et pour le fatiguant des trolleurs, vous avez fait quelque chose ?  ::mouarf:: 

Et surtout, c'est super que dveloppez.net fonctionne compltement sans scripts "externes" ( vrifier plus en profondeur mais j'ai dj redsactiv les ajax.googleapis, pour ce que a change).


Edit : on peut voir les modifications apportes au post :nice:

----------


## tchize_

Je crois qu'il y a une couille dans le comptage des vues:




Comment ce sujet peut avoir 1 rponse et n'avoir jamais t consult? wax78 a atteinds un niveau d'excellence. Il arrive  rpondre sans mme regarder la question  ::ptdr::

----------


## Kropernic

Hello,

Lorsqu'on cre une discussion et qu'on l'dite pour corriger une faute d'orthographe dans la titre, le champ de saisie du titre est assez petit (en tout cas plus que lors de la cration).

Je pense que l'agrandissement de sa taille a t oubli pour l'dition car  la cration, tout va bien.

EDIT : Mme problme lors de l'dition d'un message.

----------


## souviron34

Aussi :

Quand on insre un lien, avant le texte compris entre les balises URL tait slectionn, permettant directement de changer le titre. L a ne l'est plus, il faut slectionner  la mainD'autre part la couleur du lien est pratiquement invisible et indistinguable du texte normal.Dans l'dition d'un texte : insrer des lignes blanches en dbut de message n'est pas pris en compteet juste pour diter cette liste, slectionner des lignes de texte spares par des lignes vides met une puce (_balise *_)  chaque ligne vide

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,

Comme je le dis en titre, les colonnes  droite sont trop petites (sauf la 1re, trop grande) ; regardez l'image ci-dessous, prise dans La taverne il y a 5 minutes.


Tellement petite, celle du milieu, qu'il manque le bouton pour accder au dernier message  ::marteau:: 

Et mon navigateur fait 1400 pixels de large. Je n'ose imaginer comment a se passe pour ceux dont il est moins large  ::aie:: 

On dirait du Windows 8, avec ce nouveau look : plus joli (quoique...) mais moins fonctionnel -- bah, faut changer, hein.

Mais changer juste pour dire qu'on a chang parce qu'il faut changer sinon on est ringard, bof, quoi...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Oui, mais ta fentre est coupe, on ne vois que la partie droite. Chez moi, ce que tu montre, c'est mme pas 50% de ce que je vois sur une ligne ???

----------


## Jipt

> Oui, mais ta fentre est coupe, on ne vois que la partie droite. Chez moi, ce que tu montre, c'est mme pas 50% de ce que je vois sur une ligne ???


Salut Pierre,

je n'ai mis dans la pice jointe que la partie utile pour montrer le problme.

Je rappelle que la fentre de mon navigateur mesure 1400 pixels de large, quand mme, et avec l'ancienne version je n'avais pas ce souci.

----------


## plegat

> C- Le mode WYSIWYG de l'diteur de messages est dsormais compatible tous navigateurs.


Ah bah non, sous chromium (pas chrome, chromium), a n'a pas l'air d'tre compatible! (v31 sous debian 7.3).Aucun barre d'outil de disponible quand je tape un message, que ce soit en wysiwyg ou en standard. Avec Iceweasel, j'ai la barre pour l'diteur wysiwyg, et la mme chose en standard! Et je n'ai toujours pas les retours chariots pris en compte! (d'ailleurs je laisse le post tel quel pour montrer le foutoir que a sort!  ::):  )


> Raction d'un utilisateur : [...]Sinon, oui, les couleurs me sont un peu dsagrables, plus triste, fade. Mais bon...


Je suis toujours du mme avis (vu que c'tait moi que LW citait), et de plus ce n'est pas raccord avec la charte graphique du site. Toutes les icnes sont en couleurs plus ou moins vives, et la page est en couleurs pastel/fades. Exemple avec l'image en pice jointe. Y'a du gris, du bleu, du rouge, du jaune, du vert... mais le gris ne va pas avec le reste! Mme la pub developpez.com n'a pas voulu passer au gris!  ::): D'ailleurs il va falloir repasser tous les cours, tutos et documents des rdacteurs dans regenart pour les mettre aux bonnes couleurs...Et histoire de ne pas passer pour le vieux grincheux de service, mes quelques remarques: - est-ce que a ne serait pas mieux d'avoir la barre avec les deux listes "outils du forum" et "recherche dans ce forum" en-dessous du panneau des sous-forums plutt qu'au-dessus? L il faut remonter tout en haut pour y accder (j'en abuse pour utiliser "marquer ce forum comme lu), et ce n'est pas super visible - inverser "derniers messages" et "liens rapides/discussions suivies"? Je ne pense pas tre le seul  tre plus intress par les discussions que je suis que d'avoir tout en vrac- modifier le fond des discussions importantes. Actuellement, le logo "discussion importante" ressemble  celui des discussions avec nouveau message, on voit mal la sparation entre les deux (juste un gros trait gris... toujours du gris... comme le ciel... vite! Une corde!)Bon, je vais lancer iceweasel et basculer histoire de mettre les retours chariot, c'est illisible sinon!  ::):  PS: ah bah non, dsol, pas possible d'aller sur ce post depuis iceweasel, qui se trouve sur la 5me page du sujet, il me ramne automatiquement en page 3... tant pis!

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Salut Pierre,
> 
> je n'ai mis dans la pice jointe que la partie utile pour montrer le problme.
> 
> Je rappelle que la fentre de mon navigateur mesure 1400 pixels de large, quand mme, et avec l'ancienne version je n'avais pas ce souci.


Effectivement,  ::oops::  j'avais mal saisi ton problme. Mais c'est facile  rsoudre avec Firefox comme Opera (et probablement les autres navigateurs) => "Ctrl -" pour diminuer le zoom permet de contourner le problme.

Mais, effectivement, si la premire colonne tait moins large, il en resterait plus pour les autres.  :;):

----------


## tchize_

> Et mon navigateur fait 1400 pixels de large. Je n'ose imaginer comment a se passe pour ceux dont il est moins large


1024 ici,  peu prs le mme rsultat, mais en encore plus coup  ::):

----------


## Jipt

> Effectivement,  j'avais mal saisi ton problme. Mais c'est facile  rsoudre avec Firefox comme Opera (et probablement les autres navigateurs) => "Ctrl -" pour diminuer le zoom permet de contourner le problme.
> 
> Mais, effectivement, si la premire colonne tait moins large, il en resterait plus pour les autres.


lol ! Et pourquoi pas aussi mettre le navigateur en full screen (chose dont j'ai horreur !), tant qu'on y est ?

Nan, ide lumineuse : vais demander  dvlp de m'offrir un true 27 pouces, largeur 2560  ::mrgreen:: 

Mon pauvre tchize_, tu dois souffrir grave ; tu as toute ma sympathie  :;):

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Nan, ide lumineuse : vais demander  dvlp de m'offrir un true 27 pouces, largeur 2560 ...


Non, mon 24" 1920 pixels suffit, et explique pourquoi je n'ai pas compris le PB immdiatement.  :;): 

Cela tant, un "un true 27 pouces, largeur 2560" ... je ne suis pas contre ... Surtout si c'est un Eizo.  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Uranne-jimmy

J'ai le mme soucis en effet, faudrait peut tre rduire le padding ? Parce qu'il est assez grand ^^ Mais bon si ce n'est que pour la date, ce n'est pas si important.

----------


## Jipt

Et a continue...

Il y a 5 minutes, dans le forum Actualits, discussion " Sondage : Nationalisation d'internet : quelles consquences peut-on envisager ? " :
la pub qui masque les rsultats du sondage  ::aie::

----------


## Anomaly

Au niveau des performances :

Le nouvel diteur de message est plus gourmand en ressources que l'ancien, de part ses fonctionnalits supplmentaires. Cela peut tre sensible sur des machines peu puissantes (je pense notamment  des machines sous Atom). Sur des processeurs de milieu de gamme (genre Core i3) vous ne devriez sentir aucune diffrence. Si le temps de chargement de l'diteur est vraiment pnalisant sur votre machine, vous avez la possibilit de slectionner l'diteur de texte basique dans les options. Cela rsoudra le problme de temps de chargement de l'diteur, mais en revanche vous privera des contrles de formatage et la sauvegarde automatique.

Pour les performances du reste du forum, nous travaillons dessus. Des amliorations ont dj t apportes depuis hier, et nous envisageons l'installation imminente d'un nouveau serveur plus puissant pour absorber la puissance requise par le nouveau forum.

Merci  toutes et  tous pour votre patience.

----------


## souviron34

@Anomaly et les autres :

Ne m'en veuillez pas de mes remarques ci-dessous : je suis conscient du bnvolat et du boulot que a reprsente et je vous en remercie.  ::ccool:: 

Nanmoins, puis-je faire remarquer que, pour un site d'informaticiens, tout ceci est quand mme assez reprsentatif d'une certaine attitude et manire de faire assez gnralise dans le milieu, et que je tente de dnoncer dans certains threads, en particulier sur le forum "_Dbats sur le dev_" et "_Alm_" : outre les remarques assez massives sur les couleurs, les problmes divers et varis sur les tailles, les chevauchements, etc, de mme que les problmes de performance, il me semble quand mme que cela sous-tend une philosophie d'une part "_on sait mieux que les utilisateurs ce qui leur convient_" et d'autre part "_pas grave qu'il y ait des bugs on a amen des amliorations_".. Mme si c'est involontaire, et fait par des bnvoles, il me semble que c'est trs symptomatique...  

La "course  la modernit", aux "amliorations", se fait au dtriment et de la constance et des habitudes des usagers (_on est oblig de changer : la remarque plus haut qu'on ne pourrait pas avoir l'ancien look&feel est explicite. De mme, les "tests" se basent sur les dernires versions des softs ou des machines, le reste tant forcment "obsolte", "antdiluvien", "prhistorique"..._), la "nouveaut" excuse les bugs ou problmes de performance.. 


Encore une fois, ne le prenez pas comme une critique directe vis--vis des personnes qui s'occupent de ce forum, mais plutt comme une remarque gnrale sur le mtier et comment il est pratiqu "de nos jours".. (_ben oui, chs'ui un vieux !!_)

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

@ souviron34
Oui, on critique les autres, et dans sa signature on crit : "Je ne rponds pas aux MP techniques". Autrement dit : "vous tes dans l'erreur, mais je refuse de vous aider".

Moi, je ne fais aucun reproche  ceux qui mnent la barque et leur fait confiance pour corriger les problmes, mais quand se pose une question technique, et que j'ai la rponse : Je la donne volontiers dans tous les cas. 

... mais, bien entendu, c'est de la pure provocation.  :;): 

Quand  revenir en arrire ??? qui souhaiterait revenir  DOS (par exemple) ? Une nouvelle version apporte toujours quelque chose ... dont on a du mal  se passer par la suite, et les problmes de jeunesse sont trs vite oublies pour se consacrer  l'essentiel.

Ce problme de dfauts de jeunesse n'est d'ailleurs pas propre  l'informatique, on observe les mmes problmes en automobile, aronautique, chimie/biochimie etc... Partout o l'on innove en fait. Si on tait rest  l'age de la pierre, personne n'aurais le moindre problme pour casser un os avec un silex.  ::D:

----------


## Uranne-jimmy

J'apporte mon petit point de vue de jeunot, et sans rentrer dans un dbat qui n'a rien avoir je signalerais juste ceci :
Le monde volue dans un sens prcis, on tend vers l'amlioration, la modernisation.
Toutes volution ncessite de passer par une phase de mise en route, d'approbation, phase durant laquelle les bugs sont nombreux et o nous nous devons, nous, utilisateur, de les signaler.

Donc pour moi cette phase est normale, pas symptomatique, et les gens qui au risque de dranger expriment leurs gouts, notent les bug et autre problmes sont les bienfaiteurs ncessaire  l'obtention d'un site bien fait. Le travail qui a t fait pour "dpoussirer" le site est admirable, dj je ne me verrait pas revenir en arrire.

edit : petite prcision : je pense que ne pas rpondre aux mp technique est surtout la marque de quelqu'un qui veut que tout soit trait sur le forum  la vue de tous pour profiter  tous ^^

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...edit : petite prcision : je pense que ne pas rpondre aux mp technique est surtout la marque de quelqu'un qui veut que tout soit trait sur le forum  la vue de tous pour profiter  tous ^^


J'ai bien dis que c'tait de la provocation,  :;):  j'espre que tout le monde aura compris que a n'tait pas mchant.  ::D: 

Et globalement, on est donc d'accord, il faut juste laisser le temps au temps, les informaticiens ne sont pas une exception, mais suivent une rgle bien plus gnrale. D'ailleurs, la nature elle-mme se trompe parfois. Parfois elle corrige, d'autres fois elle laisse carrment tomber quand c'est sans issues.

----------


## Anomaly

> Nanmoins, puis-je faire remarquer que, pour un site d'informaticiens, tout ceci est quand mme assez reprsentatif d'une certaine attitude et manire de faire assez gnralise dans le milieu, et que je tente de dnoncer dans certains threads, en particulier sur le forum "_Dbats sur le dev_" et "_Alm_" : outre les remarques assez massives sur les couleurs, les problmes divers et varis sur les tailles, les chevauchements, etc, de mme que les problmes de performance, il me semble quand mme que cela sous-tend une philosophie d'une part "_on sait mieux que les utilisateurs ce qui leur convient_" et d'autre part "_pas grave qu'il y ait des bugs on a amen des amliorations_".. Mme si c'est involontaire, et fait par des bnvoles, il me semble que c'est trs symptomatique...


Bonjour Souviron,

Cela est _peut-tre_ reprsentatif de ce qui se passe ailleurs, mais ce n'est pas du tout notre philosophie ici. Certes certaines choses sont ainsi pour rpondre  diffrents impratifs (de modernit, de "mode", technique voire commercial), je serais un menteur si je prtendais le contraire. Mais pour le reste, nous sommes  votre coute puisque le forum est fait avant tout pour vous, les membres du Club, plus que pour nous. Nous prenons connaissance de chaque remarque et nous allons voir ce que nous pouvons faire. Si nous n'tions pas intresss par les retours et que nous faisions du genre "c'est ainsi et a ne va pas changer" nous aurions ferm cette discussion et notre bug tracker tant qu' faire.  :;): 

Par contre je tiens  signaler qu'il serait plus facile  la fois pour moi et aussi pour vous si vous reportiez les bugs et suggestions dans notre outil ddi : http://www.developpez.net/forums/project.php

Cela me permet de pouvoir voir chaque demande, de demander des prcisions pour chaque demande qui ne me parat pas claire de suite, et les rsoudre individuellement. Cela vite aussi potentiellement que plusieurs personnes postent pour signaler la mme chose. C'est beaucoup plus pratique qu'un fil fourre-tout dans lequel je ne peux pas rpondre  une demande particulire dj enfouie derrire des dizaines d'autres messages sans rapport.

En ce moment la priorit reste au rtablissement de bonnes performances. Aprs le reste sera vu, n'ayez aucune inquitude.  :;): 

Pour rpondre au point prcis des couleurs, je vais faire prochainement des ajustements au thme par dfaut pour que ce qui est trop clair soit davantage lisible et que cela soit moins fatigant pour les yeux. Les couleurs gnrales resteront par contre probablement dans le mme ton. Quant  la possibilit d'avoir plusieurs thmes officiels (slectionnables sur le forum sans dpendre d'un plugin), ce n'est pas encore dcid, mais ce n'est pas exclu non plus.

Merci  toutes et  tous pour votre comprhension et votre patience.  ::):

----------


## tchize_

> Pour rpondre au point prcis des couleurs,


Ca pourrait tre pire, on aurait pu avoir un thme Ubuntu brun caca  ::ptdr::

----------


## sekaijin

Bonjour  tous,

je n'ai pas lu toute la discu je ne sais donc pas si cel a dj t remont
les icones des attachement au forum on t perdu dans la migration
http://www.developpez.net/forums/images/attach/html.gif = > 404
 exemple
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...ilisant-d3-js/

A+JYT

Edit Anomaly: Rsolu.  :;):

----------


## la.lune

> Ceci tait li  une panne matrielle sur un routeur situ avant le serveur. Cela a t rsolu dans les environs de midi aujourd'hui.


Pouvez-vous nous expliquer pourquoi les arrts de maintenance je pense vers 19h ou 20h comme a ? Avez-vous rsolu les arrts de 5h du matin pour les remplacer pas a, alors qu'on dj lu une publication ici comme quoi le forum est dsormais accessible 24/24 car vous avez adopt pour un systme d'archivage dynamique pour votre base de donnes. Une cause qui faisait qu'a 5h du matin le forum tait inaccessible.

----------


## Mdinoc

La mise  jour semble avoir cass les pices jointes: J'obtiens des images de 1x1 pixels en ce moment.
De plus, le gestionnaire de pices jointes n'affiche plus de message d'erreur quand un upload choue: Il choue silencieusement.
Oups dplac vers systme de report de bugs.

----------


## Uranne-jimmy

> Par contre je tiens  signaler qu'il serait plus facile  la fois pour moi et aussi pour vous si vous reportiez les bugs et suggestions dans notre outil ddi : http://www.developpez.net/forums/project.php


Du coup comme Anomaly l'a demand, il faudrait discuter de tout a au bon endroit maintenant ^^

----------


## phili_b

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si c'est un souci de rfrencement et/ou de droits des moteurs de recherche mais quand on cherche sur google via le mot cl *site* on obtient une url sur forum42.preprod.developpez.net (qui ne fonctionne pas ce qui parait normal).

Peut-tre que cet url a t ouverte par erreur aux moteurs et qu'il faut simplement attendre que a soit purg des recherches.

----------


## Phanloga

Bonjour.

Voici un rapide expos des problmes que je rencontre depuis la bascule.

Uniquement sur l'une de mes machines, celle avec laquelle je rdige ce message, il m'arrive :
 la tentative de connexion  Developpez, d'avoir le message de  site en maintenance  (alors que a passe sur un autre PC) ;de rencontrer ces problmes (toujours uniquement sur cette machine), lors de ma participation aux corrections orthographiques :
au clic sur le lien d'un sujet, j'ai le message de  site en maintenance ,je ne parviens pas  tlcharger les documents  corriger,je ne parviens pas  uploader les documents corrigs.

Je parviens  rgler les problmes en effaant le cache Internet et les donnes de navigation.
Ma situation n'est donc pas insoluble, mais perturbante.

Peut-il y avoir un lien avec la nouvelle interface, puisque ce problme est n le premier jour de son dploiement ?
Puis-je faire localement une manipulation qui me fera retrouver une utilisation normale du site ?

Merci pour vos conseils.

Amicalement.

*EDIT : Je prcise que a n'arrive pas toujours. Parfois... a marche !*

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour.
> 
> Voici un rapide expos des problmes que je rencontre depuis la bascule.
> 
> Uniquement sur l'une de mes machines, celle avec laquelle je rdige ce message, il m'arrive :
>  la tentative de connexion  Developpez, d'avoir le message de  site en maintenance  (alors que a passe sur un autre PC) ;de rencontrer ces problmes (toujours uniquement sur cette machine), lors de ma participation aux corrections orthographiques :
> au clic sur le lien d'un sujet, j'ai le message de  site en maintenance ,je ne parviens pas  tlcharger les documents  corriger,je ne parviens pas  uploader les documents corrigs.
> 
> Je parviens  rgler les problmes en effaant le cache Internet et les donnes de navigation.
> ...


Le fait que tu ne rencontres ce problme sur une de tes machines indique clairement ici un cache qui ne veut pas se vider (bug navigateur). Il n'y a pas actuellement de maintenance automatique. Il y en a eu quelques unes manuelles le soir lundi et mardi (ainsi qu'aujourd'hui  midi), mais ce n'est pas alatoire et a touchait tout le monde pendant une heure environ  chaque fois. Essaye dj un autre navigateur sur cette machine. Ensuite, normalement le vidage de cache reste la seule solution.

----------


## Anomaly

> Pouvez-vous nous expliquer pourquoi les arrts de maintenance je pense vers 19h ou 20h comme a ? Avez-vous rsolu les arrts de 5h du matin pour les remplacer pas a, alors qu'on dj lu une publication ici comme quoi le forum est dsormais accessible 24/24 car vous avez adopt pour un systme d'archivage dynamique pour votre base de donnes. Une cause qui faisait qu'a 5h du matin le forum tait inaccessible.


Ces maintenances du soir ces derniers jours ne sont absolument pas des maintenances automatiques, mais des maintenances ncessaires pour tenter d'optimiser la vitesse du forum. Si nous pouvions faire ces travaux sans couper le site, je peux vous assurer que nous le ferions.  :;):  Une fois que nous aurons rsolu le souci de performance, il n'y aura plus de maintenance, je peux vous l'assurer.

----------


## Phanloga

> Le fait que tu ne rencontres ce problme sur une de tes machines indique clairement ici un cache qui ne veut pas se vider (bug navigateur). Il n'y a pas actuellement de maintenance automatique. Il y en a eu quelques unes manuelles le soir lundi et mardi (ainsi qu'aujourd'hui  midi), mais ce n'est pas alatoire et a touchait tout le monde pendant une heure environ  chaque fois. Essaye dj un autre navigateur sur cette machine. Ensuite, normalement le vidage de cache reste la seule solution.


Merci pour cette confirmation.
tant trs fidle  mon navigateur (je vais quand mme essayer avec un autre), je vais faire un dsinstall/install en priant trs fort.
 ::coucou::

----------


## Gnux

Bonjour
Sur le forum actualit, je ne peux proposer un de mes posts en actualit sur un des portails (le portail mobiles en l'occurence).

J'ai une page m'indiquant que je dois tre connect (hors je le suis ) et le process tourne en boucle avec 2 urls:
http://www.developpez.net/forums/pro....php?t=1418578
http://www.developpez.net/forums/pro...date&t=1418578

Et mme lorsque je clique sur  'cliquez ici si votre navigateur ne vous redirige pas automatiquement' je n'arrive pas  sortir de cet infinite loop. 
Je dois fermer l'onglet pour pouvoir en sortir puis rouvrir un onglet  ::weird::

----------


## Polynsia

Bravo  tous ceux qui ont particip  cette nouvelle mouture...

----------


## chaparo

Bonjour  tous,

Comme tout le temps j'aime pas trop le changement.
Mais au final on s'y fait vite et le nouveau design est quand mme moins contrast et plus lger. Donc au final il est mieux.

Par contre j'esprais voir apparatre un bouton pour la balise CODEINLINE mais bon tant pis (peu tre pour la prochaine version... ::aie:: ).

Sinon encore bravo  toute l'quipe de developpez  ::bravo::

----------


## shadowmoon

Bonjour,

Aprs une absence de quelques mois, j'ai pass un agrable moment  dcouvrir la nouvelle "peau" du forum, qui lui va vraiment trs bien. C'est du bel ouvrage  ::ccool::

----------


## Immobilis

Bonjour,

Ci-joint quelques soucis de mise en page (test sous IE, Chrome, FF) quand on fait varier la largeur de la page.
A+

----------


## dmganges

Bonjour,

Avant tout, merci pour le travail gigantesque que vous faites !

J'expose un petit pb et une remarque :

le pb :
A partir d'un moment d'inactivit, qui est trs variable, souvent trs court en dbut de connexion, et qui semble s'allonger si je contrle mon texte avec "Prvisualisation", je perds la connexion, ce qui est somme toute normal...
L'anomalie vient aprs, lorsque je saisis mes identifiants, je tombe aprs envoi sur une page d'erreur (image jointe)
Il est possible que cela vienne de mon navigateur, Firefox 24.0 en temps normal, pour utiliser un add-on perso. Mais il me semble que cela se produit galement avec FF 28.0.
Lanomalie, n'est pas trs gnante dans la mesure o l'identification a bien t prise en compte, il suffit de remonter  la page en cours de modification avec la flche du navigateur, et de relancer "Prvisualisation", et l tout est normal !

La remarque :
Les liens sont un peu ples, lorsqu'ils sont placs sur des mots trs courts comme : "ICI" noys dans une phrase ils sont peu visibles. Perso je les mets en gras en plus, mais pourrait-on les avoir plus foncs, ou directement en gras ?

De toute faon MERCI beaucoup  ::ccool::

----------


## goomazio

Est-ce uniquement dveloppez qui a travaill sur cette mise  jour ou bien s'agit-il d'une mise  jour du site web utilis ? Ce serait dplac de remercier uniquement dveloppez s'il n'a fait qu'import les mises  jour du forum (edit: ce qui peut tre un sacr travail dj, bien sur).  ::?: 

Comment s'appelle la "solution de forum" utilise par developpez.net ? (c'est pas PHPBB par exemple)
Edit : ok, c'est vBulletin.

----------


## dmganges

Salut goomazio,
 ::D: 

Pour avoir travaill avec des outils rputs cl en main, dvelopps par des SSII mondialement connues, je me souviens avoir d marner des mois pour adapter les produits miracles...  :;):

----------


## goomazio

J'ai dit mon message  ::P:  Mme s'il peut tre aussi compliqu d'adapter une solution que de la crer de toute pice, le travail n'est pas le mme malgr tout.

Faut dire que, mme si je connais pas de forum vBulletin, celui-ci en jette pas mal (par rapport au site vBulletin.org dj...)  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> le pb :
> A partir d'un moment d'inactivit, qui est trs variable, souvent trs court en dbut de connexion, et qui semble s'allonger si je contrle mon texte avec "Prvisualisation", je perds la connexion, ce qui est somme toute normal...
> L'anomalie vient aprs, lorsque je saisis mes identifiants, je tombe aprs envoi sur une page d'erreur (image jointe)
> Il est possible que cela vienne de mon navigateur, Firefox 24.0 en temps normal, pour utiliser un add-on perso. Mais il me semble que cela se produit galement avec FF 28.0.


je confirme le bug, j'ai eu le mme souci hier.
Par contre, je crois qu'il vaudrait mieux que tu le signales la section ddie :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/project.php  :;):

----------


## dmganges

OK, merci Auteur, c'est *fait* !

----------

